# Kanger Ceramic SSOCC



## BuzzGlo (25/4/16)

http://www.kangeronline.com/products/kanger-ceramic-coil

Looking for these


----------



## Shannon Els (25/4/16)

Ampt! looking to get these for mine!


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/4/16)

No One locally has them yet... but they should be in transit because I see VaporDNA have them in stock so it shouldn't be long now! Holding thumbs!


----------

